# Went a little gun nuts this weekend



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, I went to my second gun show this past weekend. I went with the plan of buying a shotgun for HD if the price was right. Well I didn't find a shotgun but I found a cheap handgun. We started seeing this gun this gun after about an hr. After we came across a dozen or so we started asking questions about it. By the end of a long 3hrs I finally pulled the trigger, pun intended, on a Hi-point C9. Do a search and you will find a ton of info on them. 
For $165 out the door I got a 9mm hand gun that I will not worry about losing or getting trashed when on an ATV ride. This was a concern of mine after a friend went to the sand dunes and got sand all inside his high end gun and spent half his evening cleaning it.

I have not put a round through it yet but I will this coming weekend. It has its short comings but once worked through it becomes a great low cost option. I hope.

The shotgun I bought from a Co-worker today for -$200

Its a Winchester 1400 auto 12ga. I figure it'll do in a pinch and I can always trade it later.

All in all I don't think I did half bad, time and rounds fired will tell. I'll give a range report on the hi-point this weekend.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

nice and grats


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a hipoint 9 just like that. Great gun. Congrats! Its hard to find a 12 guage under $200 anymore unless its single shot. Good job!


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

I will warning about the hipoint's keep them clean, personally I wouldn't used it if you gave it to me, I took apart one before OMG the things that can go wrong, and all the parts no thanks. My glock 17 , I wouldn't use anything else...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

if you like it, i love it.

i need a super clean shot gun for my sweet little bradley in afghanistan... ifn any one is selling... 12ga

looks like you had a super weekend. didja get a knife too? nobody goes to a gun show and leaves with out a knife, lol


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the full sized HI-POINT .40 and even though it's bulky, the damn thing could hammer nails all day long and shoot straight as an arrow. People demonize that gun but it's fairly evil considering it has muzzle pressures rivaling carbines. It is definitely a one hand gun that needs a steady, strong hand. BUT on the other hand it's durable as hell and still shoots. I ask you- if you get hit with a .40 hollow point, will you be able to tell me if it was a 200 dollar gun or a 600 dollar one? In fact that gun of mine I keep in the BOB has taken squirrels with relative ease but can also bring down a deer if need be. For the cost you can't beat a good hi point.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I love all of my hi-point c9 40 & the 45 my C 9 has over 2000 rounds down the pipe and I only have 5 to the date the ftf broken in correctly they are amazing


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Irish said:


> I love all of my hi-point c9 40 & the 45 my C 9 has over 2000 rounds down the pipe and I only have 5 to the date the ftf broken in correctly they are amazing


And they feel solid, there's a bit of kick when I shoot my heavy grain bullets but it's easy to control. I think of the 40 as a 9mm special, that HI-POINT never let me down one time. I wish they made revolvers


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a S&W mod 411 .40 cal - didnt like it. I moved up to a .45, Kimber Pro CDP II - Love it!! has never jammed or missfired in the 500 rounds i used to break it in.
Kimber America | Pro CDP II

Back up is a .357 m686-1


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Good score.. It does'nt matter what kind of gun as long as it works when you need it too... Takecare of your guns and they will takecare of you..


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

Ima say great finds man. I'm looking to get a hi point c9 next gunshow. I'm on a budget and a lot of youtubes I watch the gun runs great. Just need to polish the feed ramp and tweak the magazine lips most say. And that shotty is very nice looking. Nice score


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You didn't go gun-nuts. Come on down and go gun shopping with me. My wife cringes when I head out of the house by myself - no telling what the LGS owner will have waiting for me.

Good snag on the slam-dance piece! Gotta love a shotgun when zombies are trying to crawl in the house. 

I have a house-full of sidearms, two of them are Hi-Point .45s. Yes, they are clunky and bulky, but the blow-back design makes them extremely reliable. I don't even have spare mags for the Hi-Points. Like any other sidearm, they are only to help me fight my way over to the rifle or shotgun. If I run out of rounds before achieving that goal, I shall simply club the zombie to death with the H-Point. As heavy as it is, no more than two whacks will be necessary.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep, been watching all the vids on Youtube about the mag and feed ramp. So I tuned the 1 stock mag it came with Monday and started racking the slide with a loaded mag. did this about 30 times till it fed smoothly, now the feed ramp looks pretty polished. I'm gonna go buy another mag or two at my gunshop and some shotgun shells and go with my bud to his shooting club range on saturday and break em in. 

He too has a new gun to break in, I had been talking to him soo much about the pistol carbines and the fact that I have settled on the Kel-tec sub 2000. I still can't decide on the 9mm or the 40cal, but shooting his in the 40cal that he went and bought last night might help make up my mind.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

looks to me like you'll have a very nice saturday! now the way i look at it its totally okay to have more than one (or five) of the same cal, this way you can really sock the ammo away for a rainy day. keeps hoarding ammo simple!


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I just bought my first Hi-Point, a 9mm model 995TS. Since I have close to 5,000 rounds of 9mm it did not make much sense to me not to have a rifle that would handle the same ammo as my 2 9mm handguns. I scored this dude brand new from a local pawn shop for $300 and no sales tax. Planning on taking it out tomorrow to run a few 100 rounds through it. I also purchased 2 extra 10 round clips and the guy gave me the handle clip holder than holds 2 extra clips. I have friends that own Hi-Point guns and they swear by them plus all of their weapons have a life time warranty no matter how many owners it has had. Made in America too!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

oh hell! nobody told me about _those_.... the 9 rifle looks right up my alley. whats the distance on those things certainly the advantage is cost of ammo... and a reason to get anothoer rifle lol but hunney, i dont have one of *those* lol
sweet would you do a wrtite up on it ?so i can start thinking?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

shotlady said:


> oh hell! nobody told me about _those_.... the 9 rifle looks right up my alley. whats the distance on those things certainly the advantage is cost of ammo... and a reason to get anothoer rifle lol but hunney, i dont have one of *those* lol
> sweet would you do a wrtite up on it ?so i can start thinking?


I will indeed do a write up after I have some range time with this new toy tomorrow. In the mean time here is a link to Hi-Point and also a Youtube video on the Hi-Point 995TS.
Hi-Point Firearms: 9mm Carbines


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

This is just an observation... and not fact based... but why does it seem that most gun videos are of guys with huge beer guts? Is it because we convince ourselves we don't have to be in shape if we own lots of guns and can shoot well? Personally, I prefer to be low key and avoid observation or I get out of the threat area as fast as possible. I don't plan on shooting my way out unless I have to since it will draw too much attention my way. With that in mind... I prefer having a belly small enough that I can carry it out of there with speed and not be gasping for air after running 50 ft. If we are going to put a lot of time, energy and money into prepping, doesn't it make sense that one of those tools we have to keep in good shape is our own body? I guess it's fair to say "There are preppers... and then there are preppers!"


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

WoadWarrior...LMAO!! That is something that I too have noticed. Maybe you are on to something in the fact that most of these dudes are so out of shape that they have to have a lot of firepower around to make them feel secure. I too feel that my survival will be more assured if I stay in shape. I turned 60 this summer and am in better shape than I was at 30. I maintain my weight around 185 to 190 pounds all year around and work out on an elliptical trainer and free weights usually 6 days to 7 days each week. My wife does the same and is really into running and competes in 5K races on a regular basis. For a lady that will turn 60 next spring she turns a lot of heads when we walk into a room.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

C5GUY... maybe you need the firepower to keep those "turned heads" at a distance.  

Glad to hear you are staying in shape. While in the military, I kept in shape because I had to, but I hated being told to do. Now that I'm out, I'm finding that its a lot more fun doing it just for me... just because I want to. Maybe that will make all the difference and I can quote you when I turn 60.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a little gut but that comes from having a bad back a knee that knee 
That needs to be replaced. Cant walk a 1/4. Mile much less run
But back to the highpoint i had one a dream to shoot! No recoil no rise
And accuracte i liked mine, but wanted a little heavier hammer


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Wear bigger pants and tuck in the Dunlaps for a neater look, it hides the gut. I don't run anymore since the slashing on the ice.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

kyletx1911a1 said:


> I have a little gut but that comes from having a bad back a knee that knee
> That needs to be replaced. Cant walk a 1/4. Mile much less run
> But back to the highpoint i had one a dream to shoot! No recoil no rise
> And accuracte i liked mine, but wanted a little heavier hammer


HiPoint has them in 40 Short & Weak also. 45 ACP is also offered

+P ammo capable. A Gold Dot +P would scream out of that length barrel, so would the Win Nato 124 FMJ
http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/index.html


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

KelTecs carbine will take brand name mags, but is Unobatainium right now

Kel Tec CNC

Where I come from this is considered a "Michigan Pistol" since it's under 30" and can be carried concealed under a CPL.

There are more definitions on this but that is the main one

That loophole changes on 1-1-2013, all guns registered prior will be grandfathered in, although LE will not be up to speed on that.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

kyletx1911a1 said:


> I have a little gut but that comes from having a bad back a knee that knee
> That needs to be replaced. Cant walk a 1/4. Mile much less run
> But back to the highpoint i had one a dream to shoot! No recoil no rise
> And accuracte i liked mine, but wanted a little heavier hammer


I feel your pain since I have had both of my hips replaced and both knees are also shot. This is why I work out on the elliptical trainer since there is very little impact to my knees and hips and the free weights keep my old metabolism awake.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> KelTecs carbine will take brand name mags, but is Unobatainium right now
> 
> Kel Tec CNC
> 
> ...


yeah take care on that if they are not up to speed the hassle will follow


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

kyletx... In your case... it sounds like you have a reason to stay in a permanent location and focus on ranged defense. I'm speaking in general terms. Another sign that we are creating our own zombies... or maybe just food for zombies.  Even Disney-Pixar noticed the trend and included it in Wall-E.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Ran 200rds threw it this weekend.did great, some fte and still needs a little tap to chamber the first round. But never jammed.

My buddy had new keel Tec sub 2000 in 40 Cal. That is a sweet gun. Hard to decide on which one to buy, the hi-point carbine or the kel tec. I have some time to think about it.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

nice. glad you had a good time. check out the kel tech. i have never shot one. lemme know. i hear they are sweet.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Finally made it out to the range this afternoon with one of my sons who just bought a new Ruger .380 LCP for his concealed carry and we had a blast...literally. We ran about 150 Federal 115gr. full jackets through the Hi-Point with no issues and around 100 rounds of Blazer 124gr. hollow points with one jam that I think was due to the clip. Reloaded the clip and ran them through with no other issues. This thing has zero recoil and shoots true and level at least for the 50+ yards we were shooting. The negatives were few with one being the sights which to me left a lot to be desired and the other being the fact that you really have to make sure that the clip is fully seated prior to chambering the first round. I quickly realized that I have to hear the loud click to know that the magazine was fully seated. The last issue is that the mags load with the rounds at like a 20% forward angle with I found a little difficult to get use to but I am sure I will with some more range time. Great little hip gun and for a smaller gun it packs a good wallop and looks intimidating as hell. I drew lots of interest and only one other person on the range had even heard of a H-Point 995TS. So far I am more than happy with this new member of my family.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its always a sweet story whan a new gun fits into the family nicely.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Shotlady, my buddy has the Kel-tec sub 2000 in 40cal. We put about 200rds threw that and it is sweet. And the fact it folds is a preppers must have. But now that I am kinda set up with the Hi-points I have to think long and hard about getting it or the Hi-point carbine in 9mm to go with my C9. Now that all my extra mags just showed up here at work from Cheaper then dirt. But I think I may pull the reigns back on anything bigger then a 22 for now. I have now dropped $400 on 9mm ammo and I am really liking the American Tactical GSG 522 .22LR I saw at Dicks sporting goods this weekend. I have been watching all the Youtube vids on it and it looks like a fun gun to have and shoot. 

It is going to be turning cold soon, so going to the outdoor ranges will be few and far between. A coworker and I (who was with me this weekend shooting and shot Trap with me) just signed up with a customer to be on his trap and skeet team for the spring. So I'll be busy and focused on stocking up ammo for that. Dicks is having a huge sale on target shells right now. $20 for 100rds and I'll be looking another Shot gun for my friend to use.

And I'll be focusing on the other preps this winter, food and water. Right now the basement is a mess and there is literally canned food, water jugs and extra bob bags/supplys scattered everywhere down there and it all needs to be re-orged. I bought some shelving off of craiglist and pickup some free ones that ppl were giving away that I need to put together for the re-org. 

You know how it goes, "oh we can do that stuff this summer when we are living in the basement due to the heat." well that didn't happen. So we just put stuff where there was a clear spot, now there is not a clear spot.  Maybe I'll post some before and after pics.


----------



## chelchelt (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a Hi-Point and I love it. The only advice I have is that mine hates Hornady Critical Defense hollow points it'll jam about 1 or 2 rounds out of every 3 magazines. I just put a whole box of Winchester flat noses through it and didn't jam once.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

chelchelt said:


> I have a Hi-Point and I love it. The only advice I have is that mine hates Hornady Critical Defense hollow points it'll jam about 1 or 2 rounds out of every 3 magazines. I just put a whole box of Winchester flat noses through it and didn't jam once.


I have been forewarned that these dudes prefer to feed full metal ammo over hollow points. So far I have not even tried to run anything other than full jacket ammo through it. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hahaha always setting things aside for later to do!

I hear you on the 22 love! just cant get cheaper fun than that! i have to look into cheaper than dirt. i always go to cabelas for the free shiping and club points! lol
i need some ar mags I also need some ruger 10/22mags. ill be in nevada tomorrow and anthony and i will be able to get some at a good price.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> I have been forewarned that these dudes prefer to feed full metal ammo over hollow points. So far I have not even tried to run anything other than full jacket ammo through it. Thanks for the feedback!!


There is nothing wrong with ball ammo. My autos have ball in their mags. I have plenty of ammo; I'll spend an extra round on someone if they are still moving.
The revolvers are another story. I'd almost feel guilty for whacking a zombie with what is in them.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a Hi Point C9 as well. It is good gun. It might not be beautiful but it is made to do what it is suppose to. I have shot thousands of round through it. And it is still working fine.
If you only feed it ball ammo then it will not have any problem with feeding and such.The hollow point rounds are just a tad bit short for the feed ramp. So stick with ball ammo and you are golden with the Hi Point.

Also, my local gun shop (LGS) has pratically done everything to it and it will still fire. It took explosive to finally destroy it enough to not work. SO people who said bad things about the HI Point handguns do not know what they are talking about. When SHTF happens, I rather have a bunch of HI Points than one fancy handgun. That being said, I am not saying you should have this as your primary weapon, but you should stock up on it as it is cheap for backups and stash weapons that you can buried along your eascape route.

Here are videos that Moss Gun Pawn post on youtube that basically show how they tried and tried to destroy their Hi Point but fail. It comes in multiple parts. They finally decided to blow it up.





















After these videos. I think it is safe to say this gun is pretty good for 150 plus dollars ay?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Armyguy for the videos!! I agree Hi-Point does not make the prettiest guns I have owned but they function great, they are reliable, have a lifetime warranty...no matter how many owner it has had...and best of all they are all American made!! I predict that there will be a .45 cal Hi-Point in my future.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I put another good 300 rounds threw my high-point and about 200 in my Beretta this weekend. And another 200 threw a friends two guns who went with me to the range. Always more fun with a friend. Any ways part of the deal we got was a gun rental, so we got the hi-point 9mm carbine they had and put 200 rounds threw that. For 2hr's, 2ppl, one lane and one gun rental all for $20 group-on. That was a good day. Oh and they cleaned one of my guns, no charge...

I have say I really like the hi point, both my pistol and carbine. we both were shooting great groupings with it and we tried shooting at 25ft and 50 ft with better results then with our other higher end guns. Not that any were good results but at least we were hitting the paper with the hi point. 

The carbine was effort less, it made us look good. I was shooting some nice zombie groupings at 50ft,, ie head shots. 10 rounds in the (Silhouettes;;; EDIT FOR SPELLING CHECK. DARN WORD PREDICT)


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

LAWNKILLER said:


> Well I put another good 300 rounds threw my highpoint and about 200 in my Beretta this weekend. And another 200 threw a friends two guns who went with me to the range. Always more fun with a friend. Any ways part of the deal we got was a gun rental, so we got the hi-point 9mm carbine they had and put 200 rounds threw that. For 2hr's, 2ppl, one lane and one gun rental all for $20 groupon. That was a good day. Oh and they cleaned one of my guns, no charge...
> 
> I have say I really like the hi point, both my pistol and carbine. we both were shooting great groupings with it and we tried shooting at 25ft and 50 ft with better results then with our other higher end guns. Not that any were good results but at least we were hitting the paper with the hi point.
> 
> The carbine was effort less, it made us look good. I was shooting some nice zombie groupings at 50ft,, ie head shots. 10 rounds in the sulphite.


I really like my Hi-Point 995TS. Eats 9mm's like I eat M&M's, great price, lifetime warranty and made in America. What's not to like??!!


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

C5GUY, I know and I was all set to buy one a couple of weeks ago but then I just fell in love with Kel-tec. Now I am torn and to top it off I am putting all buys on the back burner to save up for a Mares Leg. I know I am all over the place. Next week it will be something else.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

It's easy to knock the Hi-points but the people that own them seem to love them. There are whole forums devoted to them and I have a friend that got one in a trade and likes it fine. I think you did great with the shotgun and it will do great for home defense. Make sure to give us the range report :mrgreen:


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> It's easy to knock the Hi-points but the people that own them seem to love them. There are whole forums devoted to them and I have a friend that got one in a trade and likes it fine. I think you did great with the shotgun and it will do great for home defense. Make sure to give us the range report :mrgreen:


Since I have made my original post I have had my Hi-Point .9mm carbine (995TS) out on the range twice and it will be in my gun family from now on. This dude eats ammo as fast as I can feed it. My last trip I ran around 150 rounds of FMJ's through it and it performed flawless. The only negatives that I can give it is that for right now there are only 10 rounds mags available for it and this thing can empty 10 rounds faster than you can believe. ProMag makes a 15 round mag for the Hi-Point but they are junk. I had been told that they were but I had to find out for myself and bought 2 from Midway. I tried both of them and neither would cycle more than one or two loads at a time without the load sticking in the mag and having to reject the mag and knock the stuck round loose in the mag. I contacted Midway and they allowed me to return both of the ProMags and gave me a full refund since I had not had them 60 days. Midway earned a new client from now on. I hear that Hi-Point is working on new hi capacity mags to be on the market soon so hopefully this will happen soon.


----------

